
Big Names Take Hit on Theranos - danso
http://www.wsj.com/articles/big-names-take-hit-on-theranos-1480379536
======
pinewurst
Poor Rupert Murdoch. Interesting to realize that Murdoch owns the WSJ which
has published the most damaging articles about Theranos.

"Some of the earliest investors in Theranos, originally called Real Time Cures
Inc.,"

